# Amp wires stopped powering my amp



## StockLS (May 9, 2013)

Also looking to add 6x9 kickers in the back but best but was telling me I would have to cut my rear deck and the dealership told me I should be able to just screw them right in & run them to an amp, who's right???


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

You are IT is yer car !


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Don't install the 6x9s 

For one they will sound like crap mostly because they will be off axis and have to reflect off the glass. 

Second you will have to cut holes in your carpet so the sound can pass through.

Third stay away from kicker products you pay for the hype

A subwoofer will be more than enough for the back.

Stick with upgrading the front tweeters and 6.5" door speakers. A amp is a must.

Image dynamics CTX 6.5 cs. Are great bang for the buck.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Trace the remote wire and see if there is a "add a fuse" some where and see if it is bad.

a Multi meter would make it easy to see if your wires have power.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Check your ground connection. You might have pulled it loose from your ground point.


----------



## StockLS (May 9, 2013)

My ground is attached to where it was originally. I went out and bought a Sperry DM-6400 multimeter, any tutorials for what I'm trying to do with this thing?? Lol


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

StockLS said:


> My ground is attached to where it was originally.


Where is that at? It is a bare metal spot (not painted)?
To check the remote wire with a multimeter, put it on 12v, attach the red wire to your remote wire, and the black to a ground. Then turn on your radio and see if the multimeter shows current.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Dragonsys said:


> Where is that at? It is a bare metal spot (not painted)?
> To check the remote wire with a multimeter, put it on 12v, attach the red wire to your remote wire, and the black to a ground. Then turn on your radio and see if the multimeter shows current.


Also put the setting on DC Volts 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## StockLS (May 9, 2013)

The ground is located right behind the seats under the trunk liner but before the spare tire hole


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## StockLS (May 9, 2013)

I can't figure this multimeter out 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

StockLS said:


> The ground is located right behind the seats under the trunk liner but before the spare tire hole


Ok, but is it bare metal? If it is painted, you should sand the paint off (down to bare metal) in that spot



StockLS said:


> I can't figure this multimeter out


If I understand it right, you want the top right 20 mark, and the display should read a positive figure with the radio on.
I think - is DC and ~ is AC, but I have not used a multimeter in many years, so I could be remembering wrong.


----------



## StockLS (May 9, 2013)

I'll have to get back to you tomorrow it's too dark for me to see what I'm doing in the trunk. Thanks for all your help though! I just really don't want to have to go back to best buy and see what's wrong haha


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## StockLS (May 9, 2013)

I'm pretty sure it's bare metal it worked in my car for a few months. I traced the remote wire but didn't see any fuse


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

StockLS said:


> I'm pretty sure it's bare metal it worked in my car for a few months. I traced the remote wire but didn't see any fuse


TBH I doubt BestBuy sanded the ground to make sure it was bare metal. Painted surfaces will work, but can have issues at times, which is why I would recommend sanding to bare metal even if it doesn't fix your issue.

The remote probably doesn't have a fuse, that would be rather odd on a standard install, but it could have a break in it somewhere. You could always test it with a long small (14AWG or so) wire. Just as a test, remove the remote wire from the amp, and attach another wire. Attach the other end to the car battery and see if the amp powers on. Do not leave this long term, as it can cause issues with the AMP and or the remote wire, this is for a quick test only. That will at least eliminate/confirm the remote wire as the issue.

Using your multimeter you can test the remote wire (radio on) and the Power Wire and make sure you are getting voltage, if those are both good, and your ground is really good, then you might have a bad AMP.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Yes the top right side (-) on 20.
Reason being 20 represents the max Voltage it can read. You should see around 11-12 volts (if car is off)

DC is - (Direct current or straight)
AC is ~ (looks like a alternating sine wave)

Just put the red wire on the remote wire while radio is on and put the black wire on any bare metal.

Then test the amp pos and neg wiring.



Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## StockLS (May 9, 2013)

The ground is screwed into the metal of my trunk with a washer between the screw and trunk.. Should I just remove the washer and sand it down?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

StockLS said:


> The ground is screwed into the metal of my trunk with a washer between the screw and trunk.. Should I just remove the washer and sand it down?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


You don't have to, but it would be a better ground as most washers are coated, plus the body grounds better than a small washer.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## StockLS (May 9, 2013)

Dragonsys said:


> TBH I doubt BestBuy sanded the ground to make sure it was bare metal. Painted surfaces will work, but can have issues at times, which is why I would recommend sanding to bare metal even if it doesn't fix your issue.
> 
> The remote probably doesn't have a fuse, that would be rather odd on a standard install, but it could have a break in it somewhere. You could always test it with a long small (14AWG or so) wire. Just as a test, remove the remote wire from the amp, and attach another wire. Attach the other end to the car battery and see if the amp powers on. Do not leave this long term, as it can cause issues with the AMP and or the remote wire, this is for a quick test only. That will at least eliminate/confirm the remote wire as the issue.
> 
> Using your multimeter you can test the remote wire (radio on) and the Power Wire and make sure you are getting voltage, if those are both good, and your ground is really good, then you might have a bad AMP.


 Would it be safe to just splice my 12v wire temp and plug it into remote & the 12v


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

StockLS said:


> Would it be safe to just splice my 12v wire temp and plug it into remote & the 12v
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I wouldn't because you run the risk of shorting something from too big of a wire allowing more power through than the port can take. If I am understanding you right anyway...

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## StockLS (May 9, 2013)

So I ran a wire from my battery and the amp turned on which means it has to either be my remote wire or the red wire they connected the remote to. I'm about to head to walmart for a replacement, which kind of wire can I use??


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## StockLS (May 9, 2013)

changed the remote wire and it still didn't work -_- what could it be?? Is there somewhere else I could connect the remote wire


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## StockLS (May 9, 2013)

Thanks to everyone who helped and gave suggestions, looking through the other posts on this forum I realized I should just hook up an add a circuit and run the remote from there. Everything is perfect and running good well now once I get this mess cleaned up and my amp remounted I will have to do an intro post for my Cruze since I have a lot of plans for it!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Awesome glad you got it working!


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Sup --- Yeah we love ya any way Goof Ball .


----------

